# Visa application



## Veronica Mc

Hi guys...me and my partner are looking to take 6 months in Thailand southern area from Oct Nov....We are from the UK but live in Lanzarote....Can any one tell us how we go about getting the 3 month visa, and how we renew, we are not planning on working......Any help appreciated

Cheers Veronica


----------



## duncbUK

From the UK you can apply for a 2 month visa and then extend it a month. You then need to make 3 border runs to get 1*3 more 1 month visas. It sounds like a pain but you could travel to Malaysia for a few days, (Pennang is lovely) and then fly back. The next month a trip to Laos, Cambodia, Vietnam and each time you return here (by air you get 30 day visa, by land its a 15 day visa) your visa is renewed.
Its quite easy really.
Hae fun


----------



## Song_Si

Some consulates/embassies will issue a _double-entry Tourist Visa_; this gives you:

60 days
then extend for a further 30 days at any immigration office within Thailand - 1900 baht
Before this 30 days expires, you must leave the country to activate the second Tourist Visa, this can be done with a quick border crossing - walk through and back again, giving you 60 more days, and the option to extend by 30 for a further 1900 baht.

or

if you arrive on a _single entry Tourist Visa_ as duncbUK stated, you'll get 60 days and can extend by 30 for the 1900 baht fee.

You could then fly to a neighbouring country for another tourist visa 60 + 30 days. At present Phnom Penh is a very good option, you can often get good fares with Air Asia if you book well in advance - and it's a wonderful place to spend a few days.

Penang is not a good option to apply for a second consecutive Tourist Visa if you have already extended one - plenty of stories this year of them declining people who already have a 60+30 in their passport.


----------



## Veronica Mc

duncbUK said:


> From the UK you can apply for a 2 month visa and then extend it a month. You then need to make 3 border runs to get 1*3 more 1 month visas. It sounds like a pain but you could travel to Malaysia for a few days, (Pennang is lovely) and then fly back. The next month a trip to Laos, Cambodia, Vietnam and each time you return here (by air you get 30 day visa, by land its a 15 day visa) your visa is renewed.
> Its quite easy really.
> Hae fun



Thanks....Its sounds great and will visit places you suggest, do you have any idea how much it costs to do the runs?...Also if we decided to extend our stay do we just continue to do the runs?

We live in Lanzarote at the moment, can you apply online for a visa, if so do you know which is the best website to do this as there seems to be a lot out there?

Thanks for all your help much appreciated Veronica


----------



## Veronica Mc

Song_Si said:


> Some consulates/embassies will issue a _double-entry Tourist Visa_; this gives you:
> 
> 60 days
> then extend for a further 30 days at any immigration office within Thailand - 1900 baht
> Before this 30 days expires, you must leave the country to activate the second Tourist Visa, this can be done with a quick border crossing - walk through and back again, giving you 60 more days, and the option to extend by 30 for a further 1900 baht.
> 
> or
> 
> if you arrive on a _single entry Tourist Visa_ as duncbUK stated, you'll get 60 days and can extend by 30 for the 1900 baht fee.
> 
> You could then fly to a neighbouring country for another tourist visa 60 + 30 days. At present Phnom Penh is a very good option, you can often get good fares with Air Asia if you book well in advance - and it's a wonderful place to spend a few days.
> 
> Penang is not a good option to apply for a second consecutive Tourist Visa if you have already extended one - plenty of stories this year of them declining people who already have a 60+30 in their passport.



Thats great thanks....when you say single or double what is the difference and which is the best....When we book the flight do we have to book a return flight or can we book one way, may sound dumb I know but just not sure how it all works....roughly how much return to Phnom Penh?...Do you mean we should visit Penang on our 1st visit?
Sorry all the questions and glad of your help..

Cheers Veronica


----------



## lizziebkk

If you get a 60 day tourist visa and extend it at a local Immigration office for another 30 days Penang generally will not give another tourist visa. 

If you do that, then at the end of the 90 days fly to Phnom Penh and get another tourist visa there. Then, when back in Thailand, at the end of the second 60 days, get another extension. 

A double entry tourist visa means you get 2 60 day entries. Again, extendable in Thailand by 30 days after the initial 60 days is up. Once the 90 days is up, you can cross any land border to get the 2nd tourist visa active.

Check out airasia.com for travel ticket prices


----------



## Song_Si

hi

Lanzarote - not known for having a Thai embassy/consulate!

Maybe via Kuala Lumpur is an option unless you have somewhere closer to where you are now, good embassy there they do a 'next day' service for Tourist Visas, eg apply in the morning on day one, collect after 2.30pm on day 2. I love Penang - but to get there you'd likely have to fly via KL anyway, more expense, though it is easy to get a minivan from there back to southern Thailand/Phuket.

How much to Phnom Penh? really depends on how far in advance you book, we were there 4 weeks ago , having booked last December and got cheap tickets at 580 baht return that's 13 Euro, but to have booked the week before would have cost 6000 return.

There are road options, many travelers take the bus or train from Bangkok east to the border at Aranyaprathet/PoiPet into Cambodia, bus from there with stopover at Siem Reap/Angkor Wat and on on PP, depends how much time you have, and some people don't like bus travel. I'm a huge fan of PP, our next trip in Nov we'll go there first then head down to the south coast at Sihanoukville and back into Thailand by bus.

When you say "Thailand southern area" - how far south?


----------



## Veronica Mc

Song_Si said:


> hi
> 
> Lanzarote - not known for having a Thai embassy/consulate!
> 
> Maybe via Kuala Lumpur is an option unless you have somewhere closer to where you are now, good embassy there they do a 'next day' service for Tourist Visas, eg apply in the morning on day one, collect after 2.30pm on day 2. I love Penang - but to get there you'd likely have to fly via KL anyway, more expense, though it is easy to get a minivan from there back to southern Thailand/Phuket.
> 
> How much to Phnom Penh? really depends on how far in advance you book, we were there 4 weeks ago , having booked last December and got cheap tickets at 580 baht return that's 13 Euro, but to have booked the week before would have cost 6000 return.
> 
> There are road options, many travelers take the bus or train from Bangkok east to the border at Aranyaprathet/PoiPet into Cambodia, bus from there with stopover at Siem Reap/Angkor Wat and on on PP, depends how much time you have, and some people don't like bus travel. I'm a huge fan of PP, our next trip in Nov we'll go there first then head down to the south coast at Sihanoukville and back into Thailand by bus.
> 
> When you say "Thailand southern area" - how far south?



Hi

We are looking to come to Hua Hin and not really sure how long for, we are definitly coming 6 months but if we like will hopefully stay another 6 months if we are aloud......I think maybe its best we apply for a double entry visa, can we do this online or do we have to do this in person and go to UK embassy which I think maybe the nearest to Lanzarote ?...Can we just buy a one way flight ticket or do we have to buy a return? Its just we do not know when we will be leaving HH (or maybe you can buy a open ticket)

Regarding the runs maybe its best to book as soon as we arrive in HH for lower flight costs....We dont mind bus travel and will have lots of time on out hands as just looking to come to Tha for a long holiday 

Thanks you have been a great help Veronica


----------



## Veronica Mc

lizziebkk said:


> If you get a 60 day tourist visa and extend it at a local Immigration office for another 30 days Penang generally will not give another tourist visa.
> 
> If you do that, then at the end of the 90 days fly to Phnom Penh and get another tourist visa there. Then, when back in Thailand, at the end of the second 60 days, get another extension.
> 
> A double entry tourist visa means you get 2 60 day entries. Again, extendable in Thailand by 30 days after the initial 60 days is up. Once the 90 days is up, you can cross any land border to get the 2nd tourist visa active.
> 
> Check out airasia.com for travel ticket prices


Thanks lizziebbk, now I am understanding the 60 day tourist visa, was a little baffled before about the different visas you can get....So all in all we can quite easily stay for 6 months with just 1 run to Phnom Penh...do you know were about is the Embassy to get another tourist visa? If they ask us questions like were have we been living etc is it ok to say we have been in HH for last 3 months?
1 last question, can I apply on line for the visa if so what is the best website, I am from UK but live in Lanzarote ,we have no Embassy here to go in person

Gonna check out Air asia now, thanks for the info you have been a great help, much appreciated....Any tips on living there please share 

Veronica


----------



## Oneday

Hi Veronica,
You have to apply to the Thai Embassy if you want the visa before you go to Thailand.
Because I live in England the last time I applied for a 3 month visa I went to the Thai Embassy in London.
I had to submit my passport and application form with the payment fee and I went back a few days later to collect my passport with the visa attached to a page inside the passport.
I have just viewed the Thai Embassy London website and it says you have to apply for the visa in person and pay the fee in cash, then collect the visa 2 days later.
If this is a hassle you might be able to apply for the visa while you are in Thailand.


----------



## Veronica Mc

Oneday said:


> Hi Veronica,
> You have to apply to the Thai Embassy if you want the visa before you go to Thailand.
> Because I live in England the last time I applied for a 3 month visa I went to the Thai Embassy in London.
> I had to submit my passport and application form with the payment fee and I went back a few days later to collect my passport with the visa attached to a page inside the passport.
> I have just viewed the Thai Embassy London website and it says you have to apply for the visa in person and pay the fee in cash, then collect the visa 2 days later.
> If this is a hassle you might be able to apply for the visa while you are in Thailand.


Thanks Oneday...Will be a hassle as we live in Lanzarote so will need to fly UK and stay 2 days...but needs must.....Do you need to show flight tickets and do they have to be return flights? we are not sure how long we will stay in Hua Hin, could be 3 6 months or longer if we like.....so would really like to get a one way flight, just not sure if we are allowed to do this.... Or can we book a 1 week package holiday and also apply for a 60 day double entry visa?? Any help appreciated

Veronicalane:


----------



## Veronica Mc

Thanks Oneday...Will be a hassle as we live in Lanzarote so will need to fly UK and stay 2 days...but needs must.....Do you need to show flight tickets and do they have to be return flights? we are not sure how long we will stay in Hua Hin, could be 3 6 months or longer if we like.....so would really like to get a one way flight, just not sure if we are allowed to do this.... Or can we book a 1 week package holiday and also apply for a 60 day double entry visa?? Any help appreciated

Veronica


----------



## Song_Si

Hi again

If the expenses of London are too high - then maybe KL or Penang are a better option for getting a Tourist Visa.
There are options to bus or train from both places (Penang just have to ferry across the water to Butterworth) and head up to Thailand. 
I have never been asked to show a return flight ticket with a _Tourist Visa_, but - and maybe this is KL-specific - the KL office wanted proof I had money to support myself, and accepted an ATM receipt for this purpose.
I went to Penang in February, lovely place to visit, used an agent to get the visa - saved me 4 taxi fares and a lot of time, all for 300 baht (6 GBP).
cheers


----------



## Oneday

If you are planning to fly from one of the London airports maybe you could work your embassy visit around that.
I think you might be better off contacting the Thai Embassy for advice on this because it may well be that you can just fly out and enter the country of Thailand on a straight 30 day holiday visa which is granted on entry and then while in the country apply for your extended visa.
I have no experience of doing this but if it can be done it will be easier for you I think.
The Thai Embassy have a website with contact details so should be worth a look.
I cannot post a link because im a newbie 
But if you google Thai embassy london you should find it.


----------



## Song_Si

^ _Tourist Visa_ can only be issued outside of Thailand.

I am a perpetual 'tourist', in my third year as do not qualify for other categories; suits me, just plan my travels well in advance to tie in with visa dates/requirements.


----------



## Veronica Mc

Ok thanks all for your replies ....I am now thinking maybe it is best to go to London and apply there as I will probably fly from there.....I will get a package holiday say for a week ( as checked online and cheaper to do this than a one way flight ) and also get a 60 day Tourist visa, would this be ok you think??...Do you need an exact date when applying for a visa or can it start from..... example October 11? 

Cheers Veronica


----------



## Song_Si

When issued a Tourist Visa it must be valid for use within the next three months, allows for flexible traveling.


----------



## Veronica Mc

Song_Si said:


> When issued a Tourist Visa it must be valid for use within the next three months, allows for flexible traveling.


Thanks Song Si...excellent


----------



## geordiephil

Veronica Mc said:


> Hi guys...me and my partner are looking to take 6 months in Thailand southern area from Oct Nov....We are from the UK but live in Lanzarote....Can any one tell us how we go about getting the 3 month visa, and how we renew, we are not planning on working......Any help appreciated
> 
> Cheers Veronica


hi veronica
if you dont mind bus travel , i went to lao for weekend the bus was free because there is a casino in lao which puts on free buses from bangkok to take you to there casino in lao, the apartments are nice too i think they cost 400 baht, drinks are free in casino beer, coffee, pepsi etc, u can get tuk tuk to the market and shop for bargains, cost of visa is 1500 baht, im back in u.k. now , just waiting wifes visa so she can come join me, but if need any info i be pleased to help,,, and her mom just went to lao again this weekend , same bus 
P.S if you go hua hin , take a trip to cha am beach, also cheap guest houses there, i had first hand experiance there as we were running one for a while, i can help you if you need stay cha am cos have family there

regards

phil


----------



## Rustyo

Hi Veronica,

You can always try the Thai Consulate in Hull if you fly into Manchester. Then drive straight down the M62. You can get the Visa the same day if you are willing to wait and pay more.


----------



## Veronica Mc

geordiephil said:


> hi veronica
> if you dont mind bus travel , i went to lao for weekend the bus was free because there is a casino in lao which puts on free buses from bangkok to take you to there casino in lao, the apartments are nice too i think they cost 400 baht, drinks are free in casino beer, coffee, pepsi etc, u can get tuk tuk to the market and shop for bargains, cost of visa is 1500 baht, im back in u.k. now , just waiting wifes visa so she can come join me, but if need any info i be pleased to help,,, and her mom just went to lao again this weekend , same bus
> P.S if you go hua hin , take a trip to cha am beach, also cheap guest houses there, i had first hand experiance there as we were running one for a while, i can help you if you need stay cha am cos have family there
> 
> regards
> 
> phil


Thanks for the info Phil, we are going to stay in a hotel for a week whilst we look around for a long term rental....If you know of any available, will be glad to take a look when we arrive, as this is not till Oct, I am sure what is available now, will be taken...How long is the bus trip to Lao?? .lane:


----------



## Veronica Mc

Rustyo said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> You can always try the Thai Consulate in Hull if you fly into Manchester. Then drive straight down the M62. You can get the Visa the same day if you are willing to wait and pay more.



Just soke with Hull and they are happy for me to send visa and passport to them as long as I pay postage, so well happy now..Just need Oct to hurry up..:clap2:


----------



## Happyexpat

My wife and I are going to Phuket in January for 12 days with 3 days in Bangkok at the end. We are Brits, with Brit passports living permanently in Alicante, Spain with residencia. Do we need some sort of short stay tourist visa and is it an European one? I certainly don't want to have to go to the UK to get one.
Finally last time we were in Thailand 10 years ago, we got a real surprise when they demanded money at the airport to let us out. Does this still happen and how much is it?
We are organising this through a Spanish travel agency who are being very good but something is getting lost in translation over these issues......


----------



## Rustyo

Veronica Mc said:


> Just soke with Hull and they are happy for me to send visa and passport to them as long as I pay postage, so well happy now..Just need Oct to hurry up..:clap2:


That is great news Veronica, i'm glad i could help out.


----------



## Rustyo

Happyexpat said:


> My wife and I are going to Phuket in January for 12 days with 3 days in Bangkok at the end. We are Brits, with Brit passports living permanently in Alicante, Spain with residencia. Do we need some sort of short stay tourist visa and is it an European one? I certainly don't want to have to go to the UK to get one.
> Finally last time we were in Thailand 10 years ago, we got a real surprise when they demanded money at the airport to let us out. Does this still happen and how much is it?
> We are organising this through a Spanish travel agency who are being very good but something is getting lost in translation over these issues......


If you hold a British passport you will still get 30 days on arrival if you fly in.
As for the airport problem, there are still small scams going on, but i have never had a problem, and certainly never been asked for money before leaving. This is not to say it doesn't happen, but i have never experienced it.


----------



## Happyexpat

Sorry to be stupid over this, do you mean that we don't need a visa at all or that we need to get a a 30 day one? As for the money at the airport, it seemed very official as it was at the check in desk, mind you they wouldn't accept credit card, we had to get cash which should have told me something.....



Rustyo said:


> If you hold a British passport you will still get 30 days on arrival if you fly in.
> As for the airport problem, there are still small scams going on, but i have never had a problem, and certainly never been asked for money before leaving. This is not to say it doesn't happen, but i have never experienced it.


----------



## Rustyo

Happyexpat said:


> Sorry to be stupid over this, do you mean that we don't need a visa at all or that we need to get a a 30 day one? As for the money at the airport, it seemed very official as it was at the check in desk, mind you they wouldn't accept credit card, we had to get cash which should have told me something.....


Visas: 
Not required by all nationals for touristic stays of up to 30 days (if entering via an international airport) or 15 days (if entering by land from a neighbouring country), provided they hold valid passports, sufficient funds (10,000 baht per person or 20,000 baht per family) and confirmed airline tickets to leave Thailand within the time allowed by their visa, except:
1. nationals of Bulgaria, Romania and Malta who do need to obtain a visa before travelling to Thailand;
2. nationals of Bhutan, China, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, India, Kazakstan, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Maldives, Mauritius, Oman, Poland, Russian Federation, Saudi Arabia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Ukraine, Uzbekistan, Ethiopia, Romania, Bulgaria, Malta, Andorra and San Marino who may apply for visas on arrival for stays of up to 15 days.

Visa note: 

(a) The total duration of stay in Thailand for persons who enter Thailand without a visa cannot exceed 90 days during any six month period, counting from the date of first entry.
(b) If you intend on staying or working in Thailand for longer than 30 days you must obtain a Tourist visa for stays of up to 60 days or a Non-immigrant visa for stays of up to 90 days.



Hope that helps.


----------



## Happyexpat

*Thank you*

It certainly does and I am sure it will help other people, thank you very much!


Rustyo said:


> Visas:
> Not required by all nationals for touristic stays of up to 30 days (if entering via an international airport) or 15 days (if entering by land from a neighbouring country), provided they hold valid passports, sufficient funds (10,000 baht per person or 20,000 baht per family) and confirmed airline tickets to leave Thailand within the time allowed by their visa, except:
> 1. nationals of Bulgaria, Romania and Malta who do need to obtain a visa before travelling to Thailand;
> 2. nationals of Bhutan, China, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, India, Kazakstan, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Maldives, Mauritius, Oman, Poland, Russian Federation, Saudi Arabia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Ukraine, Uzbekistan, Ethiopia, Romania, Bulgaria, Malta, Andorra and San Marino who may apply for visas on arrival for stays of up to 15 days.
> 
> Visa note:
> 
> (a) The total duration of stay in Thailand for persons who enter Thailand without a visa cannot exceed 90 days during any six month period, counting from the date of first entry.
> (b) If you intend on staying or working in Thailand for longer than 30 days you must obtain a Tourist visa for stays of up to 60 days or a Non-immigrant visa for stays of up to 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## Veronica Mc

Happyexpat said:


> My wife and I are going to Phuket in January for 12 days with 3 days in Bangkok at the end. We are Brits, with Brit passports living permanently in Alicante, Spain with residencia. Do we need some sort of short stay tourist visa and is it an European one? I certainly don't want to have to go to the UK to get one.
> Finally last time we were in Thailand 10 years ago, we got a real surprise when they demanded money at the airport to let us out. Does this still happen and how much is it?
> We are organising this through a Spanish travel agency who are being very good but something is getting lost in translation over these issues......


You don't need to apply for a visa if just going on holiday,they should give you a form to fill in on the flight which allows you 30 days in Thailand......Happy holidays ...lane:


----------



## geordiephil

Veronica Mc said:


> Thanks for the info Phil, we are going to stay in a hotel for a week whilst we look around for a long term rental....If you know of any available, will be glad to take a look when we arrive, as this is not till Oct, I am sure what is available now, will be taken...How long is the bus trip to Lao?? .lane:


Hi veronica
bus to laos takes about 12 hours with stops for food on the way, it is also worth checking flights to other destinations too as some are quite reasonable, personnally i prefer travelling by bus as there is so much to see,, if you would like a long term rental in cha am i could have a word with my sister in law as she has long term rentals, normally she is busy but still worth having a word with her, and with everything in thailand price is always negotiable , hope this helps you,, good luck on your trip and enjoy, there will be so much for you to see you will want to come back

Phil


----------



## Veronica Mc

geordiephil said:


> Hi veronica
> bus to laos takes about 12 hours with stops for food on the way, it is also worth checking flights to other destinations too as some are quite reasonable, personnally i prefer travelling by bus as there is so much to see,, if you would like a long term rental in cha am i could have a word with my sister in law as she has long term rentals, normally she is busy but still worth having a word with her, and with everything in thailand price is always negotiable , hope this helps you,, good luck on your trip and enjoy, there will be so much for you to see you will want to come back
> 
> Phil


Cheers I love travelling on buses so 12 hours no problem....Not sure were Cha am is, is it in Hua Hin.....that probably sounds a bit daft but this will be 1st time to Thailand.


Sooooo excited now as we are all booked to come now 18th Oct, we will stay in a hotel for 1 week whilst we look for accommodation, so if your sister in law can help that will be great.......lane:.....


----------



## Song_Si

*Airport departure tax?*



Happyexpat said:


> Finally last time we were in Thailand 10 years ago, we got a real surprise when they demanded money at the airport to let us out. Does this still happen and how much is it?


Hi

Just guessing but this _may_ have been the airport departure tax which was not at that time included in your airfare.

For Cambodia this system only ceased in April this year - each passenger had to pay US$25 at the airport when departing, but now this fee is included in any international flight booking and paid by the airline direct to the airport authority. 

They still have the counter though - for people like us who bought tickets last year, but it will soon be phased out altogether.


----------



## Mweiga

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> 
> Just guessing but this _may_ have been the airport departure tax which was not at that time included in your airfare.
> 
> For Cambodia this system only ceased in April this year - each passenger had to pay US$25 at the airport when departing, but now this fee is included in any international flight booking and paid by the airline direct to the airport authority.
> 
> They still have the counter though - for people like us who bought tickets last year, but it will soon be phased out altogether.


... either the now obsolete airport tax or possibly visa overstay fine although not sure this was even in force 10 years ago. 

Never seen or heard any evidence at all of palm-greasing activity at the airport for departing passengers (unlike a certain countries on the African continent where until quite recently it was common practice for a back hander to be solicited in order for passports to be stamped , etc). As long as you've followed the rules BKK airport works very professionally and mostly like clockwork.


----------



## Song_Si

^ a quick Google and . . . 

Bangkok Thailand: Since February 1, 2007 the 700 Baht international departure tax was included in the price of flight tickets.​
actually it's more recent than I thought from NZ too

If you are leaving New Zealand on or after 1 July 2008 you will be relieved to discover that you no longer need to pay a $25 international departure fee at Auckland Airport.​


----------

